# Tall Frontier Drivers????



## seagiant (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi,
I've been driving a reg cab 1989 FORD F-150 for the past 25 years!

I'm now looking at 2005/2007 Nissan Frontier extended cab models.

The Titan looks bigger than what I want but being about 6'7" tall I'm wondering if the Frontier will work.

I saw that it does have about 42.5" of legroom which is probably more than my F-150!

Of course headroom is another worry.

I need to just go sit in one I guess, but wondering what taller people think of their Fronters for comfort???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can afford a 2011 or later, you'd be better off. Nissan finally had most of the "bugs" worked out by then. As far as fit, you can go to a dealership and sit in a brand new one to see how it fits; they haven't really changed any of the dimensions since 2005.


----------



## seagiant (Oct 26, 2017)

smj999smj said:


> If you can afford a 2011 or later, you'd be better off. Nissan finally had most of the "bugs" worked out by then. As far as fit, you can go to a dealership and sit in a brand new one to see how it fits; they haven't really changed any of the dimensions since 2005.


Hi,
Thanks, I'm afraid A 2011 will be to much for me!

If I get say a 2006/7 what are the "bugs" I need to look out for???

I also want a manual tranny which cuts down the possibilities?

Is the I-4 motor ok, or is it to "weak"???

Should I hold out for a V-6???

Thanks again!!!


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

seagiant said:


> Hi,
> I've been driving a reg cab 1989 FORD F-150 for the past 25 years!
> 
> I'm now looking at 2005/2007 Nissan Frontier extended cab models.
> ...





smj999smj said:


> If you can afford a 2011 or later, you'd be better off. Nissan finally had most of the "bugs" worked out by then. As far as fit, you can go to a dealership and sit in a brand new one to see how it fits; they haven't really changed any of the dimensions since 2005.





seagiant said:


> Hi,
> Thanks, I'm afraid A 2011 will be to much for me!
> 
> If I get say a 2006/7 what are the "bugs" I need to look out for???
> ...


SG,

Listen carefully to what SMJ is saying and read between the lines.

There is no Guessing about it, "You Need to Go Sit and DRIVE the Frontier".

Beware, Lot's of Punk's buy Frontier's to ABUSE Them, and YOU don't won't one of those. Plus they try to Reinvent the Wheel by adding Modification's to the Engine, Exhaust, and Suspension System. The reason that they buy them to abuse, is because the Frontier is the Lowest Price Truck that there is New in the US.

As far as Power, do your homework and check the Towing Capacitie's of the Frontier I4 and V6 compared to the towing capacity of the F150 that You've been driveing for 25 years. If you are going to be towing much as all, I personally would try hard to get the V6. The difference in Power is Night and Day. Most people that are happy with the I4, use them primarily for commuteing, hauling, and very very light towing.

What seem's affordable, 6 mo's to a year later, might not be affordable at all.

If you can't afford a Brand New I4 Base Frontier, with interest rate's as low as they are, then in Reality you might not be able to afford a Frontier for Practical Dependable use in the Real World.

Most people that buy a Small or midsize Truck,, if the Truck is a Good One,, Tend to keep them and pass them down to their Children or one of their Kinfolk. That's the way I see it, and that's my personal opinion.

If you go to TrueCar.com,, and build the Frontier like what you "Need", then when the Graph's come up,, look to the far left to see what the lowest price paid was. That's the out the door price. If they got the truck for that price then YOU can too. You just have to Hunt and Fight for it.

Unless you know Your Wrenching and Know exactly what to look for,, My advice is to Buy Brand Spanking New,, with a Warranty. Take Real Good care of it,, and Keep it as long as you kept the F150 or even longer,, depending on how dependable it is at that time. Also Nissan will give you a Loyalty VPP Discount on Your Next New Nissan, but you have to call Consumer Affair's and ask for it, cause the Dealer sure isn't going to tell you about the VPP Discount's.

This might sound like Tough Love, but is my Best Advice based on my 2nd Nissan Truck, haveing driven my 1st Nissan 4 cylinder king cab for 20 year's, before getting a New '13 SVV6 King Cab.

Best of luck with your next Truck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The QR25DE is "adequate," but, IMO, you are better off with the VQ40DE as the gas mileage isn't that much different and there is a huge increase in power and performance. The manual trans means that you won't have to worry about the radiator cooler failure, however, other "bugs" include the possibility of upper timing chains needing to be replaced due to noise (V6 models) and fuel sending unit failures. I believe some of the Frontiers also had some rear axle seal failures, but I'm not sure what year they corrected that issue.


----------



## seagiant (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi,
Thanks Gentlemen!

I just watched a vid on replacing the timing chain(s) on a Nissan V6!

Wow they got that engine shoe horned in there! (I think this a car and not a truck!)

My wife drives a Honda Element and I have worked on it some.

Not to bad once you get used to how the Japanese do things! (Like a MB and the German thinking?)

When I get a chance, I will go check the legroom out, on the Frontier and report back!


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

seagiant said:


> Hi,
> Thanks Gentlemen!
> 
> I just watched a vid on replacing the timing chain(s) on a Nissan V6!
> ...


SG,

Nothing Now is like it used to be. I glanced at the current size of a Chevy Impala and thought WOW, about 1/2 as big as it used to be year's ago.

You want room,, check out the Engine Bay on a Ram with the 3.6L V6! It look's about the size of a Transmission, and Gob's of Room to play in the Engine Bay. I think a Person could actually crawl in there and shut the hood. 

Almost the same with the Silverado with the 4.3L V6 but still lot's of Room to Roam in the Engine Bay. Not even a Belt Driven Fan,,but Electric Fan or Fan's for cooling and that make's for even more room.

That's one of the thing's that I was getting at. It's much Easier and Way less expensive on the Frontier's to Take Good Care of it and Maintain it according to the Maintenance Manual,, rather than getting to the point of makeing Repair's. Time consumeing and Difficult. Check out the Valve Adjustment Procedure on the VQ40DE Frontier V6 Engine. Again,, that's why you want to start out with Factory, and follow the Maintenance Schedule to the "T", then Hope and Pray.

Then there is all the Added Electronic's and EPA Mandated stuff. Compared to 20 and 25 year's ago,, it's just OverWhelming. Traction Control, TPMS Tire Monitor's. Just a bunch of Goofy Addon's that are mandated,, and Some Actually Like all that added Electronic Stuff to marvel at and talk about.

On the '13 that I got,, I wanted more pulling power and hence the V6. To get the V6 in a King Cab,, I had to get Electric Window's, Electric Mirror's, A Fob Key and No Key entry on the Passenger Door. I didn't want any of that Electric Stuff, and Never use the Key Fob(I don't trust them)~ Saw a Car Trunk unlocked and partially lifted up in the WalMart Parking Lot, I guess they hit something on the Key Fob, after leaveing the car.

And then like you say,, the Frontier's have atribute's to a Car,, especially on the Plastic Front End's. Give me a Steel Bumper on Both End's,, and I'm good, but the Wife want's a car,, and the Husband want's a Truck,, so they get the Crew Cab, with a Short Bed, and a Real Pretty Painted Front Plastic Bumper.

Remember the Frontier's are made in the USA, starting from back at least to the '93 Hardbody that I had. They Started makeing the Truck's in Symrna Tennessee, and now the Frontier's and Titan's are made in Canton Mississippi. So not quiet Japanese anymore.

To be honest for me this time it came down to a New V6 Silverado Extended Cab Work Truck or a New Frontier V6 King Cab. Nissan gave me a good VPP and I hopefully got more for my money,, but only time will tell, if I made the Right Move.

Nowaday's it's almost a Damed if You Do,, and Damed if You Don't. It's a Hard Fight with a Short Stick, but that's just the way it is, and Everybody Know's.

Sit in and Drive the Frontier; if it feel's Good, then continue, but if it doesn't feel Right,, then strike an X through the Frontier and keep looking.


----------



## seagiant (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi,
Thanks Barney!

Good info there!

I was introduced to Datsun when I was a kid in Georgia.

My Grandmother bought one of the square little box Datsun cars.

Not much to it, small motor no AC and a manual tranny!

The interesting thing though was that, all you did, was change the oil and the tires!

Trouble free car (unlike what was coming out of Detroit!)

Later on bought my wife a Nissan Pathfinder which I liked....

So all this to have me seriously looking at a Nissan for myself.

Funny you mentioned the Dodge Ram 1500?

Another truck I am looking at.

My 82 year old Mother actually owns one and not long ago I put in a new radiator for her...

You are right, lots of room in there, even better than my F-150!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The VQ40DE really isn't that bad to work on. The front of the engine has a good deal of room in front of it when you take the radiator fan shroud out of the way. The sides of the engine are accessible by remove the front wheels and the plastic wheel well liner. It's no worse than any other modern truck. At least you don't have the cowl covering half of the engine like it is on some Ford trucks...the ones where you have to remove the cab from the chassis if you have to remove the engine!


----------

